# No Sound Coming From My Pc Speakers



## COMPUTER IDIOT2 (Sep 28, 2006)

I HAVE NO SOUND FROM MY PC SPEAKERS! WHEN I CLICK A MUSIC FILE NOTHING HAPPENS AND IF IT A VIDEO FILE THEN THE VIDEO PLAYS BUT NO SOUND COMES OUT. I WENT TO THE CONTROL PANEL AND TRIED TO TURN THE SYSTEM VOLUME UP BUT ITS LIKE I HAVE NOTHING PLUGGED IN FOR SOUND. HELP ME.:upset:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

First, let's do the standard checks before we delve into changing anything. Check the cable connection between the speakers and your computer on both ends, not just where plug meets jack at the computer - if there is a break in the line or the cable is loose to the speakers, then the physical connection is a problem. And of course, check to make sure the power light for the speakers is on to show it is getting power.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Did it just suddenly stop working, or is it a new system, or has it never worked?


----------

